# Sat in one today



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

I went to my local dealer today to take an up close look at the MkIII. I had a MkII VR6 before I traded it in on my S5 almost two years ago.

Overall I think the MkIII improves on everything of the last one. I didn't get a chance to drive one, but they said I could whenever I wanted to. I like the looks and glad that they angled things out a bit. The front end looks so much more aggressive. The interior in the MkII was a nice place to be, but the new one is so much better. I loved the seats and within a few seconds I was in love with the new dash screen. The controls took no time to get used to as they are typical Audi. The steering wheel seemed a bit smaller and felt great in the hands. 

Now, I haven't had my MkII for two years, but the interior seemed a bit smaller than I remember. I had plenty of room in the drivers seat, but there looked like much less room in the back seats. I had the seat set up for my driving position (I'm 6'2") and had plenty of leg/head room and I like that the seats had the thigh support. I had the wheel telescope all the way out and up, but it seemed to sit more in my lap than up around my chest. The Trunk/hatch area left me a bit disappointed. I've read that the car has grown in wheelbase and width, but it is not evident here. I'm a bowler and my large bag that held three balls fit in my MkII with no issue. There is no way it would fit in the back of the MkIII.

All in all, I like the looks of the new TT and it just made me miss my MkII that much more. I just think that after living in an S5 for two years that I have become accustomed to the extra room.


----------

